# NRA instructor program



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Has anyone taken the program/class to become a NRA certified fire arms instructor?
I’ve done some research online and see classes offered near me several times a year. The class description is sort of vague though. Demonstrate understanding of fire arm safety, demonstrate proficiency, participation in role playing teaching scenarios. 

Certificate classes offered in basic pistol and basic rifle and more. 
I’d like to know how in depth the instructor expects your knowledge base to be. There was no prerequisites listed on the web page. 

Thanks BoF.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

It's not in depth, you don't need real knowledge to attend. It's more political than practical. For instance, there's a block of "instruction" on "Why We Own Firearms."

The real test is whether or not your check clears.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> It's not in depth, you don't need real knowledge to attend. It's more political than practical. For instance, there's a block of "instruction" on "Why We Own Firearms."
> 
> The real test is whether or not your check clears.


So you've taken the course and are an instructor?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A master class ass.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I’d really be appreciative of a reply from someone who’s taken the course rather than a opinion of the NRA 
If this is not the right web page for this question I’ll move on. 

Thanks BoF.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I took the course over 50 years ago, not of much use to you here.

The details are lacking because of the methods of different instructors.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have taken the basic pistol instructors class and received my certification. That was about 4 or 5 years ago. Not sure how much it has changed in that time. The NRA classes are very ‘politically correct’ and have been shaped by their lawyers. 

The classes I have taught have been self defense oriented and not been NRA approved format. As much as it pains me , I have to somewhat agree that their basic pistol instructor class was not very much in depth and my classmates were not really expected to know very much. I was very surprised at how low the bar was set when it came to demonstrating our proficiency on the range. 

Taking the class will get you a certificate and may assist you in getting insurance to teach but not much else. And the NRA wants to charge you every year to renew your certification.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Box of frogs said:


> So you've taken the course and are an instructor?


Yes.

I've been an instructor for more than fifteen years. The NRA insists on renewing and sending me credentials each year, in spite of the fact that I left the NRA several years ago. That's how they're spending your money, if you belong to them.

Very few ranges teach NRA courses. Most indoor ranges teach Cooper oriented courses, everything from the safety rules on are different.


----------

